# A Very long Shot. ('Walt' Walter Havler)



## ojays (Mar 12, 2012)

My Grandfather ( Walter 'walt' Havler) was a seaman from being a lad. Unfortunately he died while I was still a young child.

Born and raised in Hull, he apparently lived for the sea and as such My father was brought up in the local Sailors Orphanage so didn't have much recollection of grandads service.

It is my understanding he served as a Trawlerman for most of his life, however I have some photo's of him in naval uniform behind a lewis machine gun on an unknown vessel, there are also photo's of some of his mates in uniform as well.

Does anyone out there recognise him or his mates, and if so what vessel did he serve on.

Thank you for reading my request.

Gregg


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Gregg, if your grandfather served on the trawler in the first photo, well it is obviously in war service. My father also served on such a ship (not that one ) during WW2. Among other things he was involved in mine sweeping and barrage balloon duty. He was a Trawler-man before the war and after, until his untimely death in 1952 due to injuries he sustained while at sea on one of the HULL Trawlers.


----------

